
“Reality is the baseline for statistical analysis; not what it should have been” - lionhearted
https://www.billjamesonline.com/judge_and_altuve/
======
lionhearted
It's nominally about baseball, but actually about assessing value when past
statistics come from a mix of skill-based results and luck-based results, both
forwards-looking and backwards-looking.

Quite a thought-provoking read.

